# Tiny tiny coats ?



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anybody know where i can get a tiny tiny coat for Dottie ? Looked on Amazon ,etc all too big.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

try ebay, there is some sellers on there do do made to measure


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I was going to mention ebay as well. I found some really tiny stuff there when I got Chibi. It is better to find them where they give measurements as said above. I have bought xxs small that was still way big and then also bought them that was to small?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Tried to make a knitted one from a pattern and re size it to fit (NOT A GOOD IDEA ) awful thanks will have a look on ebay


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have heard for the tiny ones to use a sock, just cut appropriate holes and you got a warm coat.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Another good site to check is etsy.com, similar to ebay but most shops are artists, etc and all goods are vintage or homemade. You can find really gorgeous stuff and almost everything is made to size, or you can request a custom size for her. I think most of the shops are based in the US and Canada, but most do international shipping regularly.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everybody will check all these out


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

And then PLEASE post a picture. I cannot imagine how cute the tiny darling will look in a tiny little coat! haha!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I will i promise


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i have a very tiny snowbaby hoodie for sale but is baby blue. you probably wouldnt want baby blue for a girl .....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

A lovely person on here is sending me one.Thanks for all your help everybody


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw that is very nice of them Michele! Can't wait to see how it looks on the lovely little Dottie!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

There are 2 awesome sellers on the uk ebay website that make gorgeous and tiny clothes
one is 1-2-3rt and the other is piggyb's
Just search 'handmade chihuahua clothes' it should come up
And also try urbanpup which is another awesome uk website and has sizes from xxs

US websites like g.w little and doggiecouture also delivery to the UK and they have GORGEOUS things


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I second the sock idea! You can get those really fuzzy socks to use as a sweater until she grows. I might try that for Penny.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Michelle,

I can't help with where to buy one because I am in Australia, but I can give you a brand to look out for. I got Pebbles a fantastic coat made by dog-gone smart wear. At about 2lb it fits perfectly. The tag says it is an 8 which I am assuming means 8".

It has a website on the tag which is Dog Gone Smart Beds . Might be worth checking if they have a distributor anywhere near you or if you can order online. Or if Dottie is going to stay small I can send you Pebbles' after this winter because it won't fit her for too long  You can never have too many coats lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The XS Pinkaholic hoodies are really quite small, they fit my girls up to about 2 lbs.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The Paw-Risian Bistro. Polka Dot Dog Hoodie - Dog Clothing, Dog T Shirt, Dog Clothes, Small Dog T Shirt and Small Dog Clothes from the Pawrisian Bistro and Small Dog Clothes Boutique. there's 1 example. They really fit more of a 7-9" chest, if that. They are pricey but well made and so cute!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

When Zoey was tiny Amanda knited her the cutest tiny sweater ever


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everybody,wow what a choice


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

You might also google 'ferret coats/clothing'. I really think some of them will fit a tiny Chi!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

When Zarita was little, I bought a pair of heavy ski socks, cut the two little holes for her feet, and she was as snug as a bug!! She didn't/doesn't like to wear a coat, but she was in 40 degree weather in Vermont, and she was only 2.5 pounds! Sue


----------

